# waterfest pics?



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

i've heard apr came out with new fsi intake? anyone have a pic of it? or anything? 
i'm kinda eager to find it out  

Thanks!


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4955734-the-photo-thread


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^thank you sir!


----------



## azoceanblue (Aug 13, 2006)

Slim pickens for threes, thanks fbomb . . . . is this sciblades?


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

Pretty decent show. I couldn't bring my A3 due my lip being molded this week but I went down with the GTI MkV slammed on Rotiforms with the fixie on top. I helped work the quattroworld booth. It was a good show but HOT AS HELL. 

Not too many A3's maybe 5 or 6 in total.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

nope, not sciblades unless he did alot of changing up.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

azoceanblue said:


> Slim pickens for threes, thanks fbomb . . . . is this sciblades?


 thats britney. lady n red. i gave the secret handshake and we talked briefly. (thats just going up and saying hey lol bump?!) she seems cool. sciblades car was at the uni booth and the dyno making some sweet sweet noise


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

also the apr thing was a joke. like someone already said. smoke and mirrors. they ahd a sign saying stage four and nothing could be seen. also didnt see the new intake :thumbdown:


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> also the apr thing was a joke. like someone already said. smoke and mirrors. they ahd a sign saying stage four and nothing could be seen. also didnt see the new intake :thumbdown:


 what the hell is going on with the APR hate lately?


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

is that private wheels on that red car?


----------



## P1NNER (Nov 10, 2009)

mkim said:


> is that private wheels on that red car?


 CCW LM20's


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

azoceanblue said:


> Slim pickens for threes


 not a bad thing, imo.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Haven't seen any real pics of my car yet.


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

I quit enjoy pulling up to a light and not worrying about a 16 year old kid, with the same car, having a fart can and shopping cart wing installed from autozone..... And then trying to race me. 

On another note. So I went to Mid-Ohio race track instead of WF to watch them two wheeled contraptions go around at 200mph. Much like import and truckin car shows, AMA at mid-ohio was filled with girls flashing ALL of there goods for beads and beer. Pretty much an all out sh*t show. 

Are most German car shows like this? Was WF like this?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

rawaudi said:


> AMA at mid-ohio was filled with girls flashing ALL of there goods for beads and beer.


 Proof? :thumbup:


----------



## rawaudi (May 15, 2010)

Saw that coming. I have some crap photos on my cell. One of the guys in my group brought his SLR, I will gets some pictures from him and post'em up. Blurring out what may be censored material of course...


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

guiltyblade said:


> Not too many A3's maybe 5 or 6 in total.


 agreed. i only parked in specator parking, but still didnt see many a3's at all. and only a handful that i saw had some sort of mods.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

_DiBS said:


> agreed. i only parked in specator parking, but still didnt see many a3's at all. and only a handful that i saw had some sort of mods.


 Well, hopefully H20 will be better for the A3s.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Found a couple


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

_DiBS said:


> agreed. i only parked in specator parking, but still didnt see many a3's at all. and only a handful that i saw had some sort of mods.


 did you see me? i saw a couple of a3's in the spectator lot too. none modified


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

what color? any mods? this is mine


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

white, ti package, yellow fogs. only thing you can see is mah cat back


----------



## _DiBS (Jun 15, 2010)

dont remember seeing. post pics? I was only at the show for a limited time on sunday, it was wayyy to hot. left around 130. Sat I didnt park in spectator, parked outside the gates on the grass on the side of the road.


----------



## FreeGolf (Sep 18, 2003)

which ccw wheel is this? never seen it before... looks more like a fikse wheel...


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

mkim said:


> i've heard apr came out with new fsi intake? anyone have a pic of it? or anything?
> i'm kinda eager to find it out
> 
> Thanks!


 o hai


----------



## guiltyblade (Jul 12, 2007)

i plan on bringing my A3 for H2O just couldn't get it ready in time for this show. 

Yeah I think I saw maybe 4 actually modded. Thats fine with me, make it easier to be unique with our car as well.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

crew219 said:


> o hai


 wow i am totally unimpressed


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> wow i am totally unimpressed


 um do you actually understand how the thing is constructed? it has a proper oval MAF tunnel + screen. Just like OEM which no other intake has. This will solve allot of the K04 people's issues. The other filters on a sticks are not designed correctly and throw off readings at high RPMs this isn't as noticeable on a k03 but is on a k04. This is actually quite important at least for people who want to go k04 it is.

i actually was hoping they were going to release this, it will do way more then an intake mani since our TB's are too small to take advantage of a better one.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

^actually forge twintake throws no code on my apr k04 set up. I bet the price will be about the same as twintake. I'm also not impressed with it. Oval maf housing like the oem? I mean how hard do you think it would be to come up with that idea? They did based it on OEM afterall.... Other than that it's the same intake as the tsi one.....


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

tdotA3mike said:


> um do you actually understand how the thing is constructed? it has a proper oval MAF tunnel + screen. Just like OEM which no other intake has. This will solve allot of the K04 people's issues. The other filters on a sticks are not designed correctly and throw off readings at high RPMs this isn't as noticeable on a k03 but is on a k04. This is actually quite important at least for people who want to go k04 it is.
> 
> i actually was hoping they were going to release this, it will do way more then an intake mani since our TB's are too small to take advantage of a better one.


 my mistake. i thought it was just a one piece carbonio. what about people who go bigger than a k04? does this have any implications for them?


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> my mistake. i thought it was just a one piece carbonio. what about people who go bigger than a k04? does this have any implications for them?


 no since something like Stage III or EJ400 systems have custom designed intakes with custom software. the issue when the ECU tunes are being made they are being tuned for stock airboxes which thanks to VW are oval and not round like most intakes. So at high RPMs the ECU starts to have off readings which cause the TB to close, this was quite an issue on the 2.0T forum about a year ago allot of k04 owners complaining. 

Also don't you have a TSI? 




mkim said:


> ^actually forge twintake throws no code on my apr k04 set up. I bet the price will be about the same as twintake. I'm also not impressed with it. Oval maf housing like the oem? I mean how hard do you think it would be to come up with that idea? They did based it on OEM afterall.... Other than that it's the same intake as the tsi one.....


 OEM is best in this case...also no one else did this including forge.  this will not throw a code since its not a malfunction per say.. its tricking the Maf senor because the airflow is different. The ECU just adjusts itself and this can cause the TB to close. 

Like them or not APR does make products right and there is always a reason for doing something, in this case its to keep the Maf sensor happy.


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

yeah it was pretty obvious that this is what was being released. APR's hardware rock's. 



Anybody else see unitronic's 4motion big-turbo'd 2.5l golf? Luckily a fellow member pointed it out to me,b/c that engine bay was full of win and i can't wait for the parts to hopefully make there way to out platform. I am :banghead: that i did not take any pics of it. Hoping some else did but I have yet to see any... 

Krazy car's looking nice and pretty sitting still, can't wait to see how mean and nasty it is on the road! 
:thumbup:


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

TechnikSLR said:


> my mistake. i thought it was just a one piece carbonio. what about people who go bigger than a k04? does this have any implications for them?


 You can use the front airbox with the SIII.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

mkim said:


> ^actually forge twintake throws no code on my apr k04 set up. I bet the price will be about the same as twintake. I'm also not impressed with it. Oval maf housing like the oem? I mean how hard do you think it would be to come up with that idea? They did based it on OEM afterall.... Other than that it's the same intake as the tsi one.....


 Not necessarily hard, but no one else does it probably due to cost. Inaccurate maf readings = fail. 

How many intakes have you gone through now? 

Dave


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

We tried oval housings..... we went with what worked best.


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> We tried oval housings..... we went with what worked best.


 Putting a maf housing right after a turbulent bend?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

Keep posting crap with absolutely nothing to back it up.....you really are providing a great service to the community constantly attacking APR's enemies and pushing APR's agenda in general, I'm sure we'd all be lost without you. We've posted dynos and logs as have many owners of the intake, your concerns are unfounded and baseless. Surprise! 



crew219 said:


> Putting a maf housing right after a turbulent bend?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

Teaser!


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

is the engine cover custom?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2008)

It's a TT-S cover the owner modified.


----------



## xnox202 (May 18, 2009)

"Nice" font for the K04.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> We tried oval housings..... we went with what worked best.


 for k03's this isn't an issue as much. k04's is another story. most tuners tune's are based on oval maf house readings. a while back a bunch of k04 people were complaining about this issue.


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

new throttle body, plastic intake manifold,...


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

sabba said:


> new throttle body, plastic intake manifold,...


 That's for 2.5L sabba!!!


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Haha! I know, but it's only logically that it will make it's way into our platform.


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

sabba said:


> Haha! I know, but it's only logically that it will make it's way into our platform.


 i think swapping the TB on the 2.5 is easier since its an EFI engine. I don't know if its as simple on our cars.


----------



## IBISDADDY1 (May 10, 2010)

*Wf ..... 16*


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

IBISDADDY1 said:


>


 Nice detailing outfit Britney :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)




----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

this should be renamed "pics of brit's car from wf?" 

and that red really does make me pasty huh? :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 29, 2005)

That's not what we sell.... one of many early test units. 



crew219 said:


> Putting a maf housing right after a turbulent bend?


----------



## crew219 (Oct 18, 2000)

[email protected] said:


> That's not what we sell.... one of many early test units.


 So where do you actually put it now?


----------



## krazyboi (May 19, 2004)

Courtesy of VWVortex coverage:






























































































































































































Other photos: http://www.vwvortex.com/gallery/gallery2.php?mode=album&album=/Events/Enthusiast/Waterfest/2010


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

thanks for the pictures guys, waterfest was a ton of fun and am looking forward to h20. 









here is a picture from the sunday placement and tagged for more racing


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

tdotA3mike said:


> i think swapping the TB on the 2.5 is easier since its an EFI engine. I don't know if its as simple on our cars.


 it is the same, they do it on 1.8's all the time


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

sciblades said:


> it is the same, they do it on 1.8's all the time


 which is an EFI engine. No company has come out with one and [email protected] has said it in the past that it isn't just a simple swap because of the ECU and fly by wire throttle.


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

my mistake, well i think you will be very happy with next years development for the fsi i am looking forward to it..


----------



## tdotA3mike (Feb 5, 2009)

sciblades said:


> my mistake, well i think you will be very happy with next years development for the fsi i am looking forward to it..


 yeah for sure.


----------



## mkim (Jun 17, 2008)

Requesting Spec on the CCW plz! 
i really want to get either OZ futura or CCW Classics


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

mkim said:


> Requesting Spec on the CCW plz!
> i really want to get either OZ futura or CCW Classics


 you're gonna have to measure because im not giving up these specs for anyoneeee 
sorry, no offense, but gotta have something unique as long as i can :beer:


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

damn brit u need to extend ur tips out.. looks like a ***** right now


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

cant type ***** so i will tyepe gapping vag ina


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

tp.wannabe.s3 said:


> cant type ***** so i will tyepe gapping vag ina


 whaaat


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

ur exhaust tips. 

sit too inwards 

need extend 

maybe use extenz?


----------



## Lady_n_Red (Feb 13, 2009)

hahah yea i know i know. its prob the worst part of the whole car. i not a big "tip" person though, i def prefer a full exhaust.


----------



## tp.wannabe.s3 (May 21, 2010)

u will be getting exhaust later? i hope so caus it looks too weird right now.


----------



## TechnikSLR (Jul 30, 2008)

Lady_n_Red said:


> hahah yea i know i know. its prob the worst part of the whole car. i not a big "tip" person though, i def prefer a full exhaust.


 im not about to give any girl just the tip. i let them feel the raw power


----------



## sciblades (Oct 21, 2008)

really....that last comment really? 

the votex kit makes it so you don't see the exhaust


----------



## sabba (Oct 25, 2008)

Lady_n_Red ... you car is a looker! :beer:to you 



on a side note ... someone buy my votex rear bumber (NIB) $50 shipped or I through it away!


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

P1NNER said:


> CCW LM20's


 Anyone know the specs on those wheels? I don't want the same wheels. I just want my future wheels to "sit" like that under the fenders so I can stay low. Does she rub?


----------



## 2.0TProjekt (Feb 2, 2009)

TechnikSLR said:


> im not about to give any girl just the tip. i let them feel the raw power


 :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## AllThingsGhetto (Jul 30, 2004)

mkim said:


> Requesting Spec on the CCW plz!
> i really want to get either OZ futura or CCW Classics


 Get Futura  Classics are for someone else.


----------

